

Reflections on Trusting Trust - nyellin
http://www.ece.cmu.edu/~ganger/712.fall02/papers/p761-thompson.pdf

======
nyellin
I just found the previous HN discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2642486>

